# Intercontinental Hotels



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Goa


----------



## bma83 (May 21, 2006)

InterContinental Harbor Court Baltimore


----------



## bssw (Aug 17, 2007)

*Intercontinental Hotels hongkong*

Intercontinental Hotels HongKong


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Warsaw's Intercontinental (163,5 m).


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*BANGKOK*


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Bucarest










Guatemala










Cairo










Phnom Penh










Tokyo










Rio de Janeiro










Tashkent


































Warsaw


















Wien










Brno










Sidney










Berlin










Beograd










Manila










Yokohama










Seoul










Bora Bora










Asmara


















Tel Aviv










WELLINGTON










Amsterdam










Budapest










Kowloon


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

In a Cidade_Branca's photo wchich shows Warsaw's Intercontinental hotel there is Libeskind's tower next to Intercontinental. Libeskind's tower will stand in 2009 or 2010 year.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*INTERCONTINENTAL SANTO DOMINGO, DOM.REP-->*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I like Chicago's the best.


----------



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

*in Mexico*

Cancun









Mexico City - 44 floors









Puerto Vallarta









Monterrey









Guadalajara









Cozumel









Ixtapa


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong actually has two Intercontinental hotels; the Regent (now the Intercontinental Hong Kong), which is the one you posted, located along the Tsim Sha Tsui harbourfront near the New World Apartments, and further east towards Hung Hom in Tsim Sha Tsui East, the Intercontinental Grand Stanford:

This is the largest pic I could find of it:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have the singapore one? I stayed there as a kid


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Is that it?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Chicago's Intercontinental Hotel proposal (850'/71 floors). This one doesn't look like it'll be built anytime soon, though. The hotel market is still too strong.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Hydrogen isn't there an art deco Intercontinental on Michigan Avenue? 
That is the one I was talking about that I like out of all. This new proposal isn't too shabby either. It looks as if in this model the old one is to the right of the proposed one.


----------



## bnk (Mar 25, 2006)

nygirl said:


> Hydrogen isn't there an art deco Intercontinental on Michigan Avenue?
> That is the one I was talking about that I like out of all. This new proposal isn't too shabby either. It looks as if in this model the old one is to the right of the proposed one.


I belive you are correct.

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ic/1/en/hotel/ordha?_requestid=392157


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Intercontinental Atlanta


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

nygirl said:


> Hydrogen isn't there an art deco Intercontinental on Michigan Avenue?
> That is the one I was talking about that I like out of all. This new proposal isn't too shabby either. It looks as if in this model the old one is to the right of the proposed one.


Yep. I should've made clear that Chicago already has an Intercontinental Hotel (two towers), and that the rendering I posted is of a proposed replacement for the more "modern" (1961) north tower.

The historic south building:









Entry at emporis:http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=hotelintercontinental-chicago-il-usa


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^ One of my all time favorite Chicago buildings. Truley a classic.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

HOTEL REAL INTERCONTINENTAL MANAGUA
IVE BEEN THERE, IS A NICE FIVE STARS HOTEL.


----------

